# Canon FD 50mm f/1.4 boken aperture



## MagicPuffs (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello! I am new to this forum, and I joined because I discovered a problem with a Canon FD 50mm f/1.4 lens I recently purchased. When I lock the manual/automatic aperture lever, I am unable to manually control the aperture with the aperture ring, yet the ring needle in my viewfinder (Canon FTb QL) moves like the aperture has been adjusted. What's more, I set the camera on bulb setting and held open the shutter open, and with my aperture set to f/22, it remained wide open at f/1.4.  This was with the lever unlocked so the the shutter should only close when the shutter in released.
I think I might have messed something up, as I unlocked the lever without the mount ring in the locked position. Or maybe I just bought a bad lens?

Either way, I am done messing with it myself. I fear I've done enough damage... Please help! Can I take it to someone who will fix it? Is it cheaper to buy another lens? Will I manage only shooting at f/1.4? Is there a fix simple enough for me to do myself? Have I completely ruined a beautiful piece of vintage equipment?! 

All responses are most appreciated!!!


----------



## MagicPuffs (Aug 7, 2011)

One quick thing! I was able to open and close the aperture earlier today with the aperture ring with the lever set to manual, but since then, nothing...


----------

